# Alligator Snapping Turtle



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just traded my 4" Maculatus to a member who said he has a 3" common snapping turtle. After checking the web for info about him, comes to find out I do have an alligator snapper. Im thinking about putting him in a 30 gal for now, but want to know if they can be submerged or should the water be shallow for them? Do they even need heat??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

im pretty sure they need a basking spot. so you will need soemthing floating up at the top. and you wouldnt want to fill the water up to the top


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Is there any way I can make one side all water, while the other is sand/gravel without the 2 side disturbing one anohter?


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Maybe something kinda like a divider, except no holes or anything, and fill one side with sand or whatever substrate you wanna use, and as for holding it in place you could use dabs of silicon or something, easily peel off later if you don't like the setup or move him. Thats my 2 cents on how to do it.

Oh yeah, obviously the divider thing won't be the full hight of the tank, just as tall as you want it to be.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

there are some thread around about how to do tht, there are also some kits they sell at pet stores that you stick into the tank.

i think you might want to give it to someone who is more expreience because i think they get over 2ft in dia, and need lots of room, might be wrong though


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> there are some thread around about how to do tht, there are also some kits they sell at pet stores that you stick into the tank.
> 
> i think you might want to give it to someone who is more expreience because i think they get over 2ft in dia, and need lots of room, might be wrong though


 yes they can get that big









but they grow very slow


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > there are some thread around about how to do tht, there are also some kits they sell at pet stores that you stick into the tank.
> ...


 yeah thats it, it will be a long time before it gets huge but when it does you should watch your back


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

i have a 2" gator snapper and the water level should be no more than double the length of the shell. if u want deeper water, make sure there are rocks or something for it to climb on when getting air. he has no dry land in his tank but a big rock to climb on. snapper don't usually bask so i just have the regular olde fluorescent tank light in there. let me know if u have anymore questions with your snapper.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Dude I would et that little monstor go. You are in for bites and missing skin with that one. Also that specie is going under the procces of extinction. They aren't many left compared to what they were years ago. Do nature a favor and let it go before it loses it's natural instinc.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Dude I would et that little monstor go. You are in for bites and missing skin with that one. Also that specie is going under the procces of extinction. They aren't many left compared to what they were years ago. Do nature a favor and let it go before it loses it's natural instinc.


 Where should he let it go? In the bay!?!?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I would et that little monstor go. You are in for bites and missing skin with that one. Also that specie is going under the procces of extinction. They aren't many left compared to what they were years ago. Do nature a favor and let it go before it loses it's natural instinc.
> ...


 LOL.. maybe the toilet. All waters lead to the ocean (Scar: Finding Nemo).







I understand they might be endangered, BUT what percentage of survival would he have compared to being cared for at home? Goes both ways..

And thanks for all your info, guys!!!







I may not visit this forum alot, but Im def glad that there are other points where PFury can help!!!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well then what I would do is breed them and release the hatchlings. Then you would be doing your part.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

no worries about extinction. tons are CB and sold by a bunch of wholesellers if you search google. checkout kingsnake.com for more info on them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

an easy way to make a half tank
is use a piece of plexiglass and use aqauruim silicone and seal off 1/3 of the tank
make it about 1/2 of the tank tall or a little smaller
then fill with eco earth and some plants
and fill the other 2/3 with rocks and water
and make the rocks form a hill for him to climb on to the dry land hope this helps

and heres a pic to drool over

not mine


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

if you got it from losts0ul916 both of his were common snappers


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

damn that is an awesome setup









gives my ideas for my empty 20g


----------



## Polypterus-91 (Jun 15, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Dude I would et that little monstor go. You are in for bites and missing skin with that one. Also that specie is going under the procces of extinction. They aren't many left compared to what they were years ago. Do nature a favor and let it go before it loses it's natural instinc.


They are easy to handle without getting bitten if you know what you are doing (and its not that hard). The species is in decline in the wild, but there is at least one breeder in the country that produces thousands of them annually. Most hatchlings in the pet trade are captive bred, so I would bet that yours is too. If you don't live within their natural range, do not even think of releasing it. The last thing this hobby needs is another snakehead type story, not to mention the ecological damage they could cause.

Though his site is down for revisions right now, Turtleman.com has a lot of great information about alligator snappers. It should be back up within the next few weeks. Also check out the upcoming issue of Reptiles Magazine for an article he wrote on these guys.

Edit: Looks like his site is back up now (6/16/04). Enjoy.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Memphis said:


> if you got it from losts0ul916 both of his were common snappers


 No, they are not Commons. After concurring with the site that RhomZilla gave me they are indeed Alligators. The pictures I took of them just doesn't do them any justice.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Memphis said:
> 
> 
> > if you got it from losts0ul916 both of his were common snappers
> ...










you know i ahve a 10g open, why didnt you give it to me


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Memphis said:
> 
> 
> > if you got it from losts0ul916 both of his were common snappers
> ...


 if the 2 in question are in the pics you posted in a prior post the look like common to me..


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

my gator snapper big difference


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Memphis said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > Memphis said:
> ...


 Nah dude, the guy that sold them to me said that they were Commons. But after closely examining them from the site, they are indeed Alligators. Besides, there still quite young, so you can't really tell from them pictures.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

if they dont sit on the bottom with there mouth open "like in the pic i posted" then there prolly not gator snappers. you can not go by looks alone


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

look im not trying to start a pissing match here just inform...but im 99% sure that the turtles you posted pics of are not alligator snappers but common...need croc keeper to sort this out


----------



## Polypterus-91 (Jun 15, 2004)

You can easily tell the difference between common and alligator snappers by looking for the extra row of marginal scutes on the shell. They are clearly shown in this picture of an alligator snapper


----------



## Polypterus-91 (Jun 15, 2004)

This turtle, which is clearly a common snapper, lacks the extra row of scutes.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

Polypterus-91 said:


> This turtle, which is clearly a common snapper, lacks the extra row of scutes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Take any additional debate to PM. Poly and the photos are very clear.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow I love coming back into these things...LOL.
Hello gang, been out 'o town....

Poly and Memphis are quite correct on the I.D. of the common snapper in the pic....
another easy ID for you is the color on the inside of the turtles mouth, temminckii has a dirty brown interior with only the special apendage being colored red, where serpentina has a pink to white interior and lacks the special apendage...









Thank you Poly for being here and on top of things


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

There is a huge differenc between alligators and common. Mostly by the shell. Alligators also have a lure typed thing (their tongue) to catch fish in their mouths. Alligators get much much bigger. Alligators max up to 26+ inches..weigh up to 220 pounds.










Notice tha jagged edges on the end of the carapace. Common snappers don't have that.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> an easy way to make a half tank
> is use a piece of plexiglass and use aqauruim silicone and seal off 1/3 of the tank
> make it about 1/2 of the tank tall or a little smaller
> then fill with eco earth and some plants
> ...


 I used to have something exactly like that for razorback musk turtle..


----------

